# الاحتراق الذاتي



## safety113 (11 أبريل 2012)

الاحتراق الذاتي
فيلم يوتيوب للتحميل
اغرب من الخيال
ناقش معنا مايحصل

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruRol0CRhyU&feature=related​


----------



## يا الغالي (11 أبريل 2012)

مشكور على الرابط


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 أبريل 2012)

مشكور أخي أحمد


----------



## Ahmed Amer5 (17 أبريل 2012)

فيلم جديد ولكن يعتبر اثبات ان سبب الوفاه ليس احتراق داخلى


----------



## محمودالحسيني (20 أبريل 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الكبير


----------

